# [SOLVED] Tigerdirect?



## ambuu (Jan 11, 2008)

Just wondering, Does anyone use tigerdirect to find their parts?

I saw a good deal on a mobo, intel quad core, and memory, and I heard the reviews from people saying that they were great.

I'm a little bit skeptical of tigerdirect, since a lot of people have had bad experiences with them.

So would I be safe using tigerdirect?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Tigerdirect?*

While I think they try real hard to be a good company, I have heard they are going through some trying times right now in that end of their business. That being said, you would probably be O.k. to purchase from them.

In addition, I just don't think they are in the same class as sites like Newegg.com or Zipzoomfly.com when it comes to price and service.


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Tigerdirect?*

I have used them in the past and had good experience with them but I would still recommend using newegg.com.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Tigerdirect?*

I don't know how it is now, but when I did business with zipzoomfly, they were absolutely terrible. My laptop took more than a month to come (they _didn't_ have it on hand, and were clearly dishonest about it). I even called to cancel my order, and they were very trite in telling me that I could not. 

Tigerdirect is an excellent company. I have done business with them many times in the past, and I've never had any trouble. I now mostly use Newegg, because they tend to have better deals and ship faster than any of the competitors.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Tigerdirect?*

newegg seem to carry the best range of components


----------



## ambuu (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Tigerdirect?*

thanks all. I was looking at tigerdirect to see how much money i possibly could save, compared to newegg.

But i think I'll end up with newegg


----------

